# Do Emotional Affairs go soon or...



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Just wondering, do the emotional affairs go to physical affairs and back and forth? Feel from what my wife said..."He was not here for so long..." and other things she said, just wondering... do they mess around after the affair and when discovered, chill, and then start it up again. She has recently said 'he' is around and nothing is going on, and nothing ever did. Her statement! She even acted like she was in a state of transparency. "Acted". right. I have a feeling this is going to start up again. Help????

Feel I need to start the 'Marriage 180."


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Trust your gut!
this crap is addicting and your lady might still need her drug.

One more thing this infidelity crap is like an iceberg, ther is always more to it.

Man, I have seen it all and if there is one thing that sticks to mind is the fact that its starts up agian and it your job to find out cuz, again waywards always make it out to be less then it really is.


----------



## Silverlining (Jan 15, 2012)

Ben,

Sorry you are here.. I feel once it's turned to a PA it will always and easily remain a PA as long as they are in contact. That is unless the affair self destructs or fizzles out naturally. Why is she still communicating with her affair partner? I think a 180 is advised unless she is willing to do the heavy lifting.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

BTW if it wasn't for EA's ther would be no PA's.

Given enough time and the patiance the AP has in getting into your spouses pants.... yes the EA will turn into a PA.

Enless there are guys out there that like listening to chics complain about there husbands just to here then talk?


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

the guy said:


> Trust your gut!
> this crap is addicting and your lady might still need her drug.
> 
> One more thing this infidelity crap is like an iceberg, ther is always more to it.
> ...


She is doing this and so is he. He is married and wants me out of the picture... bed for two...

It is, I believe and she is not even truthful. I am so angry. It wained for some time, now he shows up again... I am going to tell his wife this week!!! Ideas???
He is the one I saw in public and said... "She is giving it up. How could you be so stupid not to know?" It is him, is it not???


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Ben, were the hell have you been, you befriend some one and just bail.... WTF 

You know I don't have that many friends.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Ben Connedfussed said:


> She is doing this and so is he. He is married and wants me out of the picture... bed for two...
> 
> It is, I believe and she is not even truthful. I am so angry. It wained for some time, now he shows up again... I am going to tell his wife this week!!! Ideas???
> He is the one I saw in public and said... "She is giving it up. How could you be so stupid not to know?" It is him, is it not???


You know what her capacities are, and you got sucked back in. stay quite and come up with a plan. think it thru and expose the OMW, but have a plan.

This crap is been going on for some time, its time to regroupe cuz your current/old plan ain't working.


BTW...f^ck what they guy said, we all have that blind trust crap and that POS doesn't have a clue.

Focus brother, tell me the new developments, your emotions are so jacked I can bearly understand your post.


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

the guy said:


> BTW if it wasn't for EA's ther would be no PA's.
> 
> Given enough time and the patiance the AP has in getting into your spouses pants.... yes the EA will turn into a PA.
> 
> Enless there are guys out there that like listening to chics complain about there husbands just to here then talk?


That is it... I know she complained about me... it started up again, and that it how I know she is doing this again. It is a pattern. Sucks!!!


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your posts makes it seem like you don't know who the guy is. Is this the case?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I got your message brother.

Check your IM's (instant message)


----------



## VickyInmano (Aug 24, 2012)

this crap is addicting and your lady might still need her drug


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

TDSC60 said:


> Your posts makes it seem like you don't know who the guy is. Is this the case?


I stated that I heard a guy in public speaking about my wife saying that she was giving it up, and how stupid could you be not to know. Either he was telling me something or else he was letting me know he was shagging her. Dangerous situation. He is the guy that is in contact with her around her job. When I started noticing things, one which was she was talking about him, I suspected him. I believe this is going on and he has a wife and children, but is that cake eater, too. I think he well wants me out of the picture so he can do his thing. I do not believe my wife is doing this to end our marriage. I think..."She thinks I am stupid." It is like this crap is right up in my face and I can not see the forest for the trees. Input???


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Ben Connedfussed said:


> Just wondering, do the emotional affairs go to physical affairs and back and forth? Feel from what my wife said..."He was not here for so long..." and other things she said, just wondering... do they mess around after the affair and when discovered, chill, and then start it up again. She has recently said 'he' is around and nothing is going on, and nothing ever did. Her statement! She even acted like she was in a state of transparency. "Acted". right. I have a feeling this is going to start up again. Help????
> 
> Feel I need to start the 'Marriage 180."


There is a strong possiblility it will start up again. 

During my initial false R with my STBEH, he too was acting, (ACTING) transparent, but I learned that he was again interacting with the OW he had an EA/PA with.

When the EA/PA was first discovered, my STBEH lied and insisted it was only emotional.

My husband was outed by someone who was contacting me anonymously and that person sent me proof that the affair was definitively EA and PA. 

Also the anonymous letter was the only way I knew he was still in contact with the OW. Otherwise things seemed to be going extremely well. It was devastating, but I am glad I learned the truth.

Trust your gut. If you suspect she is cheating again, she likely is.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

the guy said:


> Enless there are guys out there that like listening to chics complain about there husbands just to here then talk?


Good point. Just as an example. My STBEH hates emotional discussions. My father had just died while he was with OW and He never wanted to hear any of my sadness expressed. He would literally get annoyed. 

But then I find out that he was consoling the OW about all her problems. Petty things too. Complaints about her husband asking her to pick up the car at the repair shop because he couldn't take time off from work and she did not work. 

Complaints about her parents and kids.

BTW: my STBEH has no patience for children.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

I woud do some more research. Do you have a keylogger on the computer, access to her phone. VAR in the car? 

How is your wife with you? Distant, no or little sex? I would trust your gut on this as well.

Once you have a solid picture i would expose to that POS wife and then expose it to your family and her and the confront her.

Nothing saying you cannot start the 180 now.

Sorry you are going throught this sh*T


----------

